# Fairly Grounded Coffee and Tea



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

I opened this coffee shop on September 1st 2008 and it has already been named "Reno's Best 2009" by Reno Magazine. We are very proud of our little shop and are always looking for ways to make coming here a special experience for our customers. We have a cozy seating area with a sea horse tank, and great coffee. We feature fairtrade and direct trade coffees and teas. I really think my training with the Mlilettos at Portland's American Barista School taught me what I needed to know to get started, and I feel confident that this shop will keep growing.

More...


----------

